# Que fofucho



## Mate

Bom dia. 

Eu vi essas palavras (que fofucho) comentando uma foto de um bebé bonito de mais no Facebook.

Poderiam-me dizer o significado de essa expressão?

Muito obrigado,

Mate


----------



## Vanda

Posso, Mate! - 
¡Que guapo! 

fofo-  diminutivo: fofinho - aumentativo: fofão/fofucho. Só que fofucho é linguagem coloquial/familiar e afetiva.


----------



## Mate

Muito obrigado, Vanda


----------



## brasileirinho

_¡qué tierno!

_Melhor definição que aprendi até hoje.


----------



## Mohebius

Não digais numca a uma criança espanhola, pois o significado na España é mole e molengo.
So ver minha cara cuando ouvi dizer a primera vez, da minha filha "Oh, tão fofinha"


----------



## Mangato

Mate, en el español que por aquí hablamos también decimos fofucho, algo así como blandito, pero con un ligero matiz  despectivo que el sufijo ucho tiene.  Un niño fofucho sería un niño blando, *debilucho.*  Diferente al matiz adorable que aporta en Brasil


----------



## Mate

Sí, eso imaginé; algo relacionado con fofo, blando, gordo, débil. Así suena en el español de aquí también. 

Ya veo que no es lo mismo en Europa que en Brasil. 

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Fer BA

Vanda,

a gente precisa exemplos!!! Giselle Bundchen é fofinha?? 

eu teve uma namorada (argentina, mas morava no Rio) e seu apelido era _fofinha_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cá na Galiza dizemos: *que curriño!* (_bonitinho_), *é unha xoia! *(_joia/alfáia_), *é unha bonitura!*, *que feitiño!* O vocabulário para expressar carinho na Galiza é imenso. Por cumprir as normas do foro não dou uma lista interminável.


----------



## Mate

XiaoRoel said:


> Cá na Galiza dizemos: *que curriño!* (_bonitinho_), *é unha xoia! *(_joia/alfáia_), *é unha bonitura!*, *que feitiño!* O vocabulário para expressar carinho na Galiza é imenso. Por cumprir as normas do foro não dou uma lista interminável.


Xiao, si te sentís cariñoso dale nomás. Yo no modero este foro, pero creo que nadie te va a borrar un mensaje en el que enumeres formas de expresar cariño (siempre dentro de los límites impuestos por la moral y las buenas costumbres ).


----------



## Istriano

Ainda prefiro a palavra _fofura_.
_Fofucho _é uma palavra que só garotinhas usam.  Faz parte do internetês: meu miguxo fofuxo hahaha...


----------



## Mate

Istriano said:


> Ainda prefiro a palavra _fofura_.
> _Fofucho _é uma palavra que só garotinhas usam.  Faz parte do internetês: meu miguxo fofuxo hahaha...


Entiendo. Pero la que lo escribió no era precisamente una garotinha, aunque eso de que anda mucho en Internet es cierto. Pero eso ya no se limita a las garotinhas. 
Tal vez es alguien que utiliza esas artes para hacerse pasar por una garotinha con fines inconfesables. 

No voy a decir nada más. 

Todavía me jacto de ser un caballero.


----------



## Vanda

Ai, Istriano, antes de inventarem a internet, esta ''garotinha'' aqui já dizia fofucho! É um termo bem feminino, particularmente usado por mães, tias, avós, todas corujas.


----------



## Tagarela

Vanda said:


> Ai, Istriano, antes de inventarem a internet, esta ''garotinha'' aqui já dizia fofucho! É um termo bem feminino, particularmente usado por mães, tias, avós, todas corujas.



Concordo com a Vanda, é mais usado por mulheres mesmo.
Moças também usam a expressão "Que fofo!" quando vêem um rapaz fazer alguma coisa de cavalheiro, ou mesmo para alguns garotos mais quietinhos . 

Fer BA, Gisele Büdchen fofa? Ahm, acho que não exatamente 

Até.:


----------



## Istriano

Eu prefiro a minha baiana: Adriana Lima  hehe


----------



## Serena77

Creo que también se podría usar en este caso el adjetivo "mono/a".

Según la RAE:

*mono**, na**.*

(Haplología de _maimón_).


*1. *adj. coloq. Dicho especialmente de los niños y de las cosas pequeñas y delicadas: Bonito, lindo, gracioso.


----------



## Serena77

Mateamargo,

Y esto de "fofinho/a" si lo dices a un adulto *puede* tener el sentido de "gordo".

Por ejemplo:

- Fulana está meio fofinha...

O sea, que está un poco "arriba del peso".


----------



## btonasse

Vanda said:


> Posso, Mate! -
> ¡Que guapo!
> 
> fofo-  diminutivo: fofinho - aumentativo: fofão/fofucho. Só que fofucho é linguagem coloquial/familiar e afetiva.



Permita-me discordar. "Fofo" - e suas variantes mais... fofas, digamos - não equivale a "guapo". Pelo menos não no espanhol da Espanha. Como já disseram, a melhor tradução seria "mono".

De qualquer forma, trata-se de um uso figurado de uma palavra que quer dizer o mesmo que vocês intuíram aí: "blando".


----------

